# Homemade Recipe Enhancers



## Ben Fishin (Oct 2, 2018)

Caramelized onions and roasted garlic either together or separate open up a
wide window of options for enhancing any savory recipe. You can't buy them
and I use them in everything from BBQ sauce to scrambled eggs. 

I make a batch with two bags of onions because when it is done 
it shrinks down to way less than you started with. First I start them
in a hot skillet to speed the process up, then I put them into a lightly
oiled crock pot and cook on high for 4 to 6 hours. 


















The garlic is simple - cut the tops off of a half dozen smooth, turn upside down and coat generously with olive oil. 
Close the foil and put in 400 degree oven for an hour. 
The result is delicious sweet mushy garlic paste that you squeeze 
out of the hulls. 


















Once you have these two, the uses for them are endless. 
In this case I'm making a simple sandwich spread.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

ben,
i'm kinda like you. i use onions and garlic in just about everything i cook. i dig my garlic in a couple of wild spots i have located in central ala. and buy the onions by the bag when they are on sale.
i have never heard of the garlic paste but i'm gonna try this. i usually peel garlic, smash it, and infuse this with onions in evo.
and in some recipes, i use minced garlic and chopped onion.
the egyptians lived to be a ripe old age of 30 because they believed that honey, garlic, onion, and vinegar were the best medicine available. i have also mixed honey, garlic, onion, and apple cider vinegar to use in some recipes.

jack


----------



## Ben Fishin (Oct 2, 2018)

You are going to be stunned by how good that roasted garlic is.
And how versatile it is.
Try slathering this on skewered shrimp for the grill.
1 heaping tablespoon roasted garlic
salt and pepper
Juice from half a lemon
1 tablespoon melted butter
Mix all in a bowl and coat the shrimp before grilling.


----------

